# Shadow2 ORANGE



## akaSigFreak (Apr 3, 2020)

I have been a Sig Collector for many years. I have an HK and a Colt, but focused on SIGs. I was trying to find the new Sig P320 AXG Scorpion for my Birthday and was having Zero luck. I went to one of the largest gun shops in the area hoping they would have something different and my Wife saw this- CZ Shadow2 ORANGE. She was asking lots of questions about it and I tried to ignore her. She is very persistent and when she wants me to get something- I can't argue with her.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I saw a few of those models back in Feb or March at a gun store in San Antonio. I came very close to getting one. Congrats


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I recently bought a Shadow 2 Urban grey. Yours is the next step up. They make 10 different versions of that pistol. Of all my DA/SA semi auto's this one has got to have thee best trigger in both single and double action. I'm a big fan of CZ's. Your wife picked you out a great one.


----------

